

The Easiest Way Ever to Boost Your Productivity - foxit
http://www.inc.com/news/articles/201108/wasting-time-online-boosts-productivity.html

======
pacomerh
"all participants had to spend 20 minutes highlighting as many letter e's as
they could find in a 3,500-word text..."

These examples really don't compare to a hacker news reader's job. As long as
the title looks catchy it'll be here.

~~~
foxit
I'd be interested in your ideas for designing a better study. What this shows
is that it improves concentration, which is vital no matter what your job is.

------
sainib
Seriously .. I mean Really !! The url of the story ends with - …/wasting-time-
online-boosts-productivity.html <\- Its an oxymoron. This is crap

~~~
foxit
Do you think the studies showing vacation time boosts productivity are crap as
well? I mean, being on vacation means you're not even at work.

